# forge world land speeders and whirlwind pre heresy



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

wondering if anyone seen them under the new stuff section , im not sure how to post pics of them( edit worked it out lol)


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

OMFG DEM SPEEDERS. Stop it FW, just stop raping my wallet......


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Both new models look awesome as heck.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good grief, I want that Whirlwind.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I particularly like that the whirlwind's missile rack design strongly references the original plastic beakie missile launcher.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are kickass


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the Whirlwind. I cannot say the same of the Land Speeder. It doesn't have the blocky look of the rest of Imperium tech. Even other pre-Heresy models are still blocky. The design feels too Eldar. Then again, we know the Imperium stole Eldar anti-grav tech, so ... Still don't like it.


----------



## Aegir Einarsson (Feb 27, 2011)

As said demolition... holy...s..t they're awesome... simply awesome...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Oi, no forgeworld - get your flaming hands off my wallet you complete and utter bastards :grin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really lovely work I think, a very strong profile and look to both of them, while they may not be the same as the old edition ones I still see strong influences of it in there and they work really well with Sabre jet bikes.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Both look awesome, and after a lookie at the experimental rules, both look equally awesome on the tabletop. The Whirlwind Scorpius is like an Exorist,just not nearly as good... and the Exorcist has always been one of my favorite vehicles in the game. It's just so... Imperial, for lack of a better word. The speeder takes the original speeder design, makes it look like something that isn't a cheesy 80's toy, and up guns the thing with heavy weapons that have a good enough range that the speeder's bad armor values aren't as much of a liability-- the problem with Land Speeders these days is that Armor 10 and medium range weapons don't really mix since you can shoot the thing down reliably with a single volley of bolter fire.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll pass on this.


----------

